
Fun with Lambdas: C++14 Style - hellofunk
http://cpptruths.blogspot.com/2014/03/fun-with-lambdas-c14-style-part-1.html
======
hellofunk
Part 2 is also great:

[http://cpptruths.blogspot.nl/2014/05/fun-with-
lambdas-c14-st...](http://cpptruths.blogspot.nl/2014/05/fun-with-
lambdas-c14-style-part-2.html)

